# cant pass interviews



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

It takes on average about 10 interviews to get a job for me. The only times I've gotten a job it always felt like I wasnt hand picked from all candidates. Seems though I am always one of many getting hired. I have been out of work for about 3 months when I ran into some mental health problems. I have recovered but who knows when and if things will get worse again. I have bipolar so as you can imagine I have some funny episodes. Anyway I'm bringing this up because I will probably look for a job soon and I am not looking forward to the battle of getting one. Does anyone else struggle in the interview stage? I feel so pathetic that I cant string a few answers together. The only answers I can think of something articulate to say are the prepared ones but even then I don't get through. I feel like I lack a lot of "bonding" with the interviewer. Unable to make much small talk before the interview commences
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Practice makes perfect.

https://www.amazon.com/Knock-Dead-2...1487900407&sr=8-1&keywords=Ultimate+job+guide

This is the best book I have found to land a job. You can get one at the library if you don't want to buy it. You have to put effort in getting a job if you want a good one.


----------



## Mattypad (Feb 15, 2017)

I bomb every job interview I have


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Same. All the interview I've gone through I have never got the job except the one I have now. So I only passed one.


----------



## anonymous2889 (Feb 11, 2017)

Mate, I don't even have the courage (and motivation) to go on a job hunt, or write my resume.


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Mattypad said:


> I bomb every job interview I have


Is bombing a good thing or bad thing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

The fact that you go to them is impressive so don't cut yourself short. A lot of people don't even have the strength to even go to them. I can't tell you how many times I got a call from an employer telling me to go to the interview, only for me to never call them back out fear of verbal communication only to regret it the very next day. 

Getting a job is hard right now since it's the spring. I know this because I've been doing the same thing since October of last year. Most people are looking for full timers in comparison to the colder seasons when they'd be looking for part timers. So for you all know, you may not even be doing anything wrong and it's all on them. Just keep going at it and sooner or later you'll find someone who needs you


----------



## Snowman 23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Interviews are tough and scary. Passing one out of every 10 interviews doesn't sound too bad to me tho. It took me about 15 interview rejections to finally get hired. It sucks to be rejected, but once you get hired you'll see that it was well worth the effort. Also, sometimes if you're not selected it might not even be your fault but just that they don't think you're the right fit for the role :/


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've only experienced one interview, and got the job, the one I'm still at. Took me til the age of 25 to finally gather enough courage and frustration to actually confront the interview. Turns out, it was one of the best speaking experiences I ever had. I aced the interview, and I knew it too. Seems I'm good at selling myself. But once I was hired, I went almost completely mute. Small talk is where I fail, and I fail hard. I could see how confused the managers were, I sensed that they were wondering why they are now seeing a completely different person than they thought they hired. I was so terrified of doing the interview, I never had a job, turns out that was the easy part for me. I can talk professionally, but my anxiety takes over when it's small, casual talk. 

The only advice I can give, is to try to get some idea of how you're going to sell yourself before you go in. I worked on what I was going to say for a few days before the interview. I came up with what I thought they might ask, and tried to craft out responses - not word for word, but just what my general response would be. Think of it m as a presentation of how you would make a good employee. The small talk ahead of time though, unfortunately I suck too. :|


----------

